# Lindon Farms 90 Serving Food Storage Kit-add to cart for $78 shipped



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lindon Farms 90 Serving Food Storage Kit - Overstock&#0153; Shopping - The Best Prices on Lindon Farms Food Storage

Lindon Farms 90 Serving Food Storage Kit - $78 shipped | Slickguns

Is this worth it?
All I have are some bags of milk , rice and some 10# c`ans of Mountain House.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I don't know the calorie or taste comparison; but when I ordered my Wise (entree only) buckets a few months back I was paying $59.99 plus free shipping. These were 60 servings though. I know when I did my research on this the calorie comparison for Wise beat out most brands I was looking at; but do not remember seeing Lindon farms.

I don't like overstock.com though.... last time I thought about buying something from them I ran into a malware virus AT checkout. It gave me bad juju. But only found two reviews on Lindon though so I don't know if thats good or bad.

Amazon has them for 81.85 though:

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Term-Foo...UTF8&qid=1413980230&sr=8-1&keywords=lindon+90


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like a good deal until I looked at the contents list. Not sure it is. I'm no expert but I think there are other ways that provide better options at a better price point.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't have buckets of prepackaged foods. When I began my LTS, I decided we would go with rice, corn, oats, beans, sugar, salt, and popcorn. My plan is to use cans of different foods as a kind of seasoning to stretch bland foods out. The prepackaged foods don't seem to have enough calories to keep a hard working man (or woman) going very long.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I completely agree Ripley; but I picked up some Wise food a few months back as emergency supplies when utilization of dried foods is not feasible (such as unable to use a heat source or on the move for short periods (hunting/gathering trips)). We also have MREs that I picked up over time that also make great supplement to Wise and dried goods. 

I know my wife has already filled up 20 mylar 5 gallon bags worth of food; but don't know at this time how much she stored up total (she planned on dividing each bucket into rice, beans, and other items instead of just one bucket rice, one beans, etc etc).

I know that the 20 bags worth of food and buckets, lids, and everything included probably cost less than two of the buckets of Wise food.


----------

